# Night bursting Beachwood Ohio



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

had a great time doing a night bursting in the Marriott hotel with Plumbing
Żonę member Plunger Boy! Itp Nice to work with members from the forum. we did a 75 ft. Pull from the kitchen through the bar area in the lobby. The company before us spent 2 weeks Trying to linę the same run. we were done in under 7 hrs. Start to finish::thumbup:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

More info please!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

The hotel had a failing Cast iron sewer linę under the floor of the Newly remodeled lobby. Thev brought in a company from Out of town to reline it. They tried for 2 weeks to get a liner through before they found us. We started the set up at 9:30 pm and by 4am. We had pulled a new linę into płace. We used our pb-30 (hammerhead) puller and had to work around the kitchen staff and string the pipe through the ball room.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Heres a few more. Pics.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Going with Bulldozer for a job was a great experience. Bursting is a great tool to learn about. Even thou I don't see my self owning the equipment I am greatful to learn about it. Now I can help my customers in a different way in the future.

pipe fused and ready to go.





























this is the beast behind the whole operation. this thing is medieval.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Whats in the white bucket? 
Why couldn't the other guys get the liner? Incompetence or liner was a bad choice? 

Does the burst head split the ferncos?

When you say 7 hours......you mean the burst took 7 hours or 7hrs for the whole job?

Looks very cool stuff. Would love to see more pics of this.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Whats in the white bucket?
> 
> By pass pump. Couldn't shut down restaurant.
> 
> ...


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Would like to know why the liner didn't work also. 
75' should easily be doable in same time or less. Collapsed line or severely offset maybe?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweet, I love pipe bursting. Very effective no matter how crude the install looks.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I wouldnt say they were incompetent as we line as well. I believe they were going for a pull in place and the bottom was pretty rotted out. As for 7 hrs. There was just 2 of us on the job. We had to lay plastic down, haul all the equipment in by hand, set up, fuse the pipe, make the pull, clean up. Get paid!!! The actual pull was under an hour. Im looking forward to the job we start tomorrow. 1150 ft. Of ductile iron bursting. I will post pics next week.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

How deep was the line below the slab?


----------

